# Do whiskers itch?



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm interested in this question as well... I though 'whiskers' had a certain function...


----------



## Kenzie (Jan 7, 2013)

Yea, what are the function of whiskers? I heard a cat cannot walk straigjt if you cut off their whiskers


----------



## KirklandPoodle (Oct 22, 2012)

I am in the middle of growing Arthur's whiskers back, and he doesn't seem to be at all itchy with them. There is a new book coming out with all sorts of facts about dogs (forgot the name, I'll ask my friend who got an advance copy), and whiskers are discussed. The author claims that dogs use their whiskers for navigating in the dark and in confined spaces, that the whiskers sense air movement and can help them move about safely. I'm just running a test to see what it's like. Still shaving his lower jaw, and trimming the upper jaw up to the point where the whiskers grow. Then holding them up and out of the way to try and trim hair along the lip.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

KirklandPoodle said:


> I am in the middle of growing Arthur's whiskers back, and he doesn't seem to be at all itchy with them. There is a new book coming out with all sorts of facts about dogs (forgot the name, I'll ask my friend who got an advance copy), and whiskers are discussed. The author claims that dogs use their whiskers for navigating in the dark and in confined spaces, that the whiskers sense air movement and can help them move about safely. I'm just running a test to see what it's like. Still shaving his lower jaw, and trimming the upper jaw up to the point where the whiskers grow. Then holding them up and out of the way to try and trim hair along the lip.



Picture, please? :nod:


----------



## Dawnsohma (Jan 24, 2013)

KirklandPoodle said:


> I am in the middle of growing Arthur's whiskers back, and he doesn't seem to be at all itchy with them. There is a new book coming out with all sorts of facts about dogs (forgot the name, I'll ask my friend who got an advance copy), and whiskers are discussed. The author claims that dogs use their whiskers for navigating in the dark and in confined spaces, that the whiskers sense air movement and can help them move about safely. I'm just running a test to see what it's like. Still shaving his lower jaw, and trimming the upper jaw up to the point where the whiskers grow. Then holding them up and out of the way to try and trim hair along the lip.



lol i hope that doesnt become a grooming fad! its horrible enough to try and save eye lashes on dogs who barely have any to start with who also need short faces as it is.


----------



## KirklandPoodle (Oct 22, 2012)

*Pict of growing in whiskers*

I think they are still hard to see, but here you go. I realized that I forgot to mention I am also still shaving the top of his nose.

Lara (yeah, first picture finally uploaded!)


----------



## KirklandPoodle (Oct 22, 2012)

*wrong picture, oops*

Oops! Here is the correct one. Oh well, never enough poodle pictures:act-up:


----------



## lfalz (May 10, 2013)

No opinion just want kiss your spoo!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Yep I just want to kiss him too


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

Hibbert doesn't seem to be bothered by them unless I tickle them. Then he sticks his lip up at me, which is pretty funny.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KirklandPoodle (Oct 22, 2012)

After reviewing one of my grooming books, it turns out that the mustache I was growing on Arthur was called a French Mustache, and is regularly paired with tassel ears (he has those). I took a final picture of the mustache after washing and fluff drying for you all. Then I shaved it off. It was an interesting experiment, but it was a pain in the tuckus to keep trimmed, and I thought it made him look doodle-ish, not French. I tried it after reading a q & a style fact book about dogs called "Do Dog Dream", where the author puts forward the statement that whiskers help dogs navigate in the dark, as well as other purposes. We noticed no difference. Now if I was a regular traveler, and Arthur was waking up in a new location every week or so, it would have been important. Anyways, here is the photo. I'll post a photo of the new haircut soon!


----------



## KirklandPoodle (Oct 22, 2012)

Well, dang, it's not uploading. I'll keep at it, I seem to be having connection problems.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I've wondered if dogs use those whiskers, and if we are meanies shaving them off of them. I don't think it exactly hurts, but my girls always give me a glare when the clippers go over that area...and I'm thinking that they don't appreciate losing them - anybody else think that?


----------



## KirklandPoodle (Oct 22, 2012)

Hope this works...


----------



## Aubrey (May 18, 2013)

You likely get the evil eye because whiskers are a very basic sensory "organ". It likely feels a bit like using an electric toothbrush on your gums/sensitive teeth, as whiskers are attached to small nerves in their skin tissue.
They are called vibrissae and just like a cat's, they provide information about surroundings in dim light. They also give information on air pressure, temperature and very basic responses as to the surrounding area.
However, clipping them off isn't going to make your dog stumble in the dark, nor is it going to make them uncomfortable past the actual clipping.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I did some research about canine whiskers some time ago. This is the most informative thing I found:

Dog Whiskers Article

For the record, Beau has -- and will continue to have -- a clean shaven face.


----------

